# FBH Donations towards Fighting Fund



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Many of you have asked how to make donations to the fund. An FBH paypal account has now been set up, please use this link ERAC - Essex Reptiles & Amphibian Club until the FBH web site is up and running.

You can also make donations via cheques/postal orders, made payable to the Federation of British Herpetologists, and send your payment to the FBH Secretary at 6 Chestnut Way, Tiptree, Colchester, Essex, C050NX.

Thank You


----------

